# Plastic Wrap?



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

could one use *plastic wrap * as a lid covering or insulator? yes, no? maybe? what do u guys think, have you tried it?


----------



## Rick (Jun 2, 2007)

Maybe but I wouldn't. Go to walmart or a fabric store and get some mesh. It's cheap.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

why wouldnt you? :?:


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

My sister did. She poked holes all over it for air. I guess the claws can grab onto the holes too. Really though, I think there are better choices... even a piece of cloth is better.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88 (Jun 2, 2007)

but couldnt it be useful to collect moisture for them? or hold in humidity?


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Sorry, but I think it's just too hard to grasp.


----------



## randyardvark (Jun 2, 2007)

and then theres potential static..., no grip ~(mantids usually hold on to the top of their enclosure, the onl thing i use cling film for is raising humidity in mesh cages (puting it on the outside) and wrapping food


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 2, 2007)

Be careful... I think you're supposed to wet it and let it dry. Otherwise, you might get mold.


----------



## Asa (Jun 2, 2007)

Mesh is better. Use the standard. 8)


----------

